# Fish not eating



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey guys I've been getting a bit concerned that almost all my fish haven't been eating. The tanks has 2 balas, 5 black skirt tetras, 1 dart groumi, 3 African cichlids and a common pleco. The pleco is the only one eating regularly. When I put pellets and flakes in non of them eat anything but in the afternoon when the blood worms go in they all eat. The tank is a 6 foot 135gallon tank. Have tried out the food in different spots of the tank but nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

that is normal because they pick better stuff to eat then pellet or flake. Stop feeding them blood worms and starve them for a few days then they will eat pellet. Is it sinking pellet?


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

Floating pallets they didn't like the sinking ones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like they are just being picky as Honda said. Fish won't voluntarily starve themselves to death.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I found a float/sink pellets worked well in my tanks.

it was rated:
50% float
50% sink

the top feeders can get what they want right away and the bottom feeders get what sinks.


----------

